# Gracie, and IV... the cutest playmates!!



## fourisbest (Apr 13, 2008)

As I am sitting here this morning, Gracie, and IV are running around here like crazy. IV is the youngest of the bunch,(at just about 1yr) and VERY playfull. At first I didnt even know Gracie was playing with her, alls I saw was IV running around... like normal, she will chase everything, even if its not there!! It took me a few mins to realize... she was chaing Gracie!! At first I thought IV may be harrassing her, but nope, Gracies ears were up, and so was her tail. She even had a fun playfull expression on her face!! 
Let me give you the set up... the way our apt. is set-up you can walk in the front door, into the living room, go through the small hallway, br to the right, to the left the kitchen, through the kitchen the spair room, through the spair room,our bed room to the right, and back to the living room, with 2 large closets in the middle. So these pups, and kitties can run literally in circles all day!! 
Well, I noticed IV running around, and about at the 3rd lap I realized... She was chasing Gracie, at about the 4th lap, righ tafter i noticed... They are going the opposite direction, and Gracie is chasing IV. Shortly after they stop running and started to stalk each other. At the moment we have the pieces of our old TV stand leaning on the wall, well IV would get behind those, and when Gracie came around the corner... ATTACK... here comes IV out from behind her cover, in the air, and lands partially on Gracie, a little startled, Gracie took it with stride, and gave chase, they gave it another lap, and then Gracie took it upon herslef... she jumped onto the arm of the chair, and waited, it took a couple mins for IV to come back her way, but when she did... Gracie let out an unexpected bark, and flew off the arm and there they went again... about 2-3 more laps, reversing once... this lasted for what I would guess about 6-7 mins... and you think I got one picture... nope :| I am so proud of Gracie and how she has come out what I think to be fairly quickly. Right now Gracie has fallen asleep on the back of the couch, and IV is sunning in the window. I can onlt guess, but I think they will be very good friends, and playmates.
Just wanted to share my loud morning.

I dont remember posting here about Gracie, but she is our Italian Greyhound, she is 10 yrs old, and was going to be killed. Her people were moving, and didnt want to bring all the dogs with them. They had her since she was a puppy, and they just hand her off to me... NO QUESTIONS! I'm glad she made it here, where she is loved, and taken care of! (Even if the cats pick on her!)


----------

